# M-S MnG/SW MI RGS Fun Hunt



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok guys.....got the go-ahead.....
You are invited to join members of the M-S forums and the SW RGS chapter in an "end" of the season shoot.....
Come, bring your dogs, and enjoy!

When: Sunday - April 15th

The start of the day will begin in Schoolcraft....
8:30am @ [SIZE=-1]*
Mar Jo's West*
325 South Grand Street, Schoolcraft, MI 49087
(269) 679-5422

@ 9:30 am will leave and drive to [/SIZE]Willow Lake Sportsman's Club http://www.willowlakesportsmansclub.com/index.html
Which is aproximately 4 or 5 miles south on 131......This is a private club that Jimmyjette is a member of.......They have a beautiful lodge, a small private lake, and some very nice upland fields to chase birds around.....

For those that don't want to meet for breakfast...we will be starting at 10:00 sharp!

Cost:
Pheasant.....$20.00 (6 bird minimum)​ Chukar Partridge....$16.00 (7 bird minimum) 
With this price, bird cleaning is included(it is included in Jimmyjette's membership)! I believe that there is no extra cost for scrap birds.​ 
Michigan small game license or Michigan preserve license required.​ Hunter orange required, hat or vest.​ 
Please RSVP me at [email protected]​ 
Dave


----------

